# I’m still in shock!! First time annnddd



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

Muma Bear had 3 babies!!!! 1 girl and 2 boys ❤ I can’t believe it. Her first kidding and we got 3. We went to put all the animals away and bam they were there. I will get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are adorable!! My FF Nigerian Dwarf had triplets (one doeling and two bucklings) as well this past spring! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww so cute! Congrats!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Congrats!!! Are you thinking of bottle feeding?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goodness me, look at those cuties!


----------



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Congrats!!! Are you thinking of bottle feeding?


No we decided to let them drink from Muma 🙂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Lawrence Farm said:


> No we decided to let them drink from Muma 🙂


Isn't she the scared doe?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! They are all beautiful!! 🥰


----------



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Isn't she the scared doe?


Yes she is but she is feeding them and doing great with them. My vet said to hold the babies daily so Muma see’s and she may warm up to us .


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congrats on the babies! They are adorable!


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

awwwwww, congratulations!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats! 🥳 They are adorable! Hopefully mama gets friendlier for you


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I know nothing made me like a person faster than if they were good to my kids, so maybe that’ll work for a goat too. 

Congratulations. They are adorable!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Awesome. Congrats to Mum and to you! I would weigh babies daily to make sure all three are gaining well and she can keep up with all three.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Lawrence Farm (Mar 4, 2021)

goatblessings said:


> Awesome. Congrats to Mum and to you! I would weigh babies daily to make sure all three are gaining well and she can keep up with all three.


Ok thank you!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Another goat that looks like Bambi. Oh, that’s so cool to see yours had three. Bet that was fun! They all look so cute and similar to their mom. Congratulations!


----------

